# Name three members?



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Name three members you would like to actually talk with. I talk to several. I will start. NoReally, Gun monkey and Alice. Just go for it because I might have missed someone 🙂... Have fun and don't be scared...


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

TripleD said:


> Name three members you would like to actually talk with. I talk to several. I will start. NoReally, Gun monkey and Alice. Just go for it because I might have missed someone 🙂... Have fun and don't be scared...


Yourself, SLFarmMI, Nevada. Sadly I won’t be able to due to voice issues.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Evons hubby said:


> Yourself, SLFarmMI, Nevada. Sadly I won’t be able to due to voice issues.


Do you text?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

TripleD said:


> Do you text?


Nope, never got into that.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Evons hubby said:


> Yourself, SLFarmMI, Nevada. Sadly I won’t be able to due to voice issues.


FYI. May be worth looking into. I am familiar with the Proloquo2go which is very good. Not inexpensive though.





12 Apps That Help People with Speech and Communication – HCBS | Home Community Based Services







hcbsprovider.com


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

SLFarmMI said:


> FYI. May be worth looking into. I am familiar with the Proloquo2go which is very good. Not inexpensive though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Evons hubby said:


> Thank you.


You're welcome.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

All the regular posters have something interesting going about them and would probably be the same in real life. Hard to pick 3.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Redlands Okie said:


> All the regular posters have something interesting going about them and would probably be the same in real life. Hard to pick 3.


Like the scratch offs even though I never bought one. Pick six!?!?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I would like to meet Nevada, just as long as covid is not discussed.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

There’s no way for me to pick just three.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I would talk to any of you.


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

mreynolds said:


> I would talk to any of you.


I agree with this. We may not agree on everything but I believe I can learn something from everybody I meet. You never know what can happen when you take the time to listen. We might find we have more in common then we thought.


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

I'd like to talk to Doc, Gun Monkey, and Alice

@Evons hubby - My son has Down Syndrome and been using Proloquo2go since 4th grade or so. I concur w/ Nevada, it is very good. They have a 50% off sale annually, I think around Thanksgiving. If you'd like more info I'd be happy to share either in a separate thread or in PMs

Sorry for the temporary thread diversion, now back to your regularly scheduled program...


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> I would talk to any of you.


You have proven that with me. I'm still off the chain! Call when you get a chance. I'm bored brother...


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Speech to Speech Relay Service


Speech-to-Speech (STS) is one form of Telecommunications Relay Service (TRS). TRS is a service that allows persons with hearing and speech disabilities to access the telephone system to place and receive telephone calls.




www.fcc.gov


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We can all talk. Sometimes we get bristled up, but we seem to calm down again. 

I have met half a dozen of you already.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> We can all talk. Sometimes we get bristled up, but we seem to calm down again.
> 
> I have met half a dozen of you already.


I’ve had the opportunity to meet several people from here as well, and would be delighted to meet many more.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> I’ve had the opportunity to meet several people from here as well, and would be delighted to meet many more.


I would give alot of people on here my cell number.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't socialize very much but there seem to be a lot of good eggs here. We don't always agree on things but for the most part we all still sleep at night despite that


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Too hard. And we might have a slap fight but whatever.
Gunmonkey, HDRider, No Really, Woodcuttersdaughter, Robin, wr, JeffreyD, mreynolds.
Mostly people who disagree with me a lot. Keeps it interesting.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Lisa in WA said:


> Too hard. And we might have a slap fight but whatever.
> Gunmonkey, HDRider, No Really, Woodcuttersdaughter, Robin, wr, JeffreyD, mreynolds.
> Mostly people who disagree with me a lot. Keeps it interesting.


Pillow fights are much better, less danger of leaving scars.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> Too hard. And we might have a slap fight but whatever.
> Gunmonkey, HDRider, No Really, Woodcuttersdaughter, Robin, wr, JeffreyD, mreynolds.
> Mostly people who disagree with me a lot. Keeps it interesting.


HDrider and Mreyonlds are good people. On a lighter note never cut up jalapeno poppers and rub your eyes. I just did that!!!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I couldn't pick just three. If somebody wants my cell number just send me a pm. Every human smuggler I ever met has it, so why shouldn't I give it to a forum member. The smugglers used to give me tips about their competition all the time.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> Mostly people who disagree with me a lot.


You make it too easy


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

muleskinner2 said:


> I couldn't pick just three. If somebody wants my cell number just send me a pm. Every human smuggler I ever met has it, so why shouldn't I give it to a forum member. The smugglers used to give me tips about their competition all the time.


If I ever need to get smuggled out of here I will send you my number... Really not going to happen. I'm good with where I live...


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

muleskinner2 said:


> Every human smuggler I ever met has it,


Please explain this in greater detail for us. Have you met any human smugglers? If so, how many? And why would they have your number?


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I read this like all the Washington D.C. insiders read the latest tell-all scandal book---go to the back page index to see if my name is mentioned. I did, it wasn't, I'm relieved. Back to the garden. No need to read any further.



geo


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

very hard to pick just three! 
it would be fun to have everyone together for a cookout.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> very hard to pick just three!
> it would be fun to have everyone together for a cookout.


I was a member of a forum years ago that had a fest every year. I was never able to go to one but about 50 people showed up to each one.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

boatswain2PA said:


> Please explain this in greater detail for us. Have you met any human smugglers? If so, how many? And why would they have your number?


Whenever I caught a smuggler, I would try to turn them into a informant. The human smugglers were often in competition with the drug smugglers. They were either from a different cartel, or if they were in the same cartel, the human smuggler would rat out a drug smuggler to create a chance for promotion up the ranks. The drug smugglers used the most direct trails through the desert, and they guarded these trails. The trails used by the human smugglers attracted the most attention from Border Patrol, and law enforcement in general. So the drug smugglers didn't want the human smugglers using their trails. 

I don't know how many I have used over the years, probably two dozen. I would give them my cell number so they could call me direct, sometimes you only had an hour or so to react to intelligence. Sometimes the human smugglers would call and tell me if their was a body along a certain trail. Between the border and I-8 in Arizona one or two people die every day, 365 days a year.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Truth above. Yes.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Lots of interesting people on here as well as lots of knowledge to share. Also a way to see what people are really thinking as long as you do not just follow those who follow your party line. And you can learn from all points of view. 

I think we already do pick out the people we would actually like to talk to when we go to their posts regularly. And of course there are people who are more interesting and knowledgeable about certain subjects so it really would be difficult to just pick 3 for all the subjects on this site..


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

emdeengee said:


> Lots of interesting people on here as well as lots of knowledge to share. Also a way to see what people are really thinking as long as you do not just follow those who follow your party line. And you can learn from all points of view.
> 
> I think we already do pick out the people we would actually like to talk to when we go to their posts regularly. And of course there are people who are more interesting and knowledgeable about certain subjects so it really would be difficult to just pick 3 for all the subjects on this site..


Since you put it that way, I would love to go bend nails with @melli. I think we could really build something great.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

TripleD said:


> HDrider and Mreyonlds are good people. On a lighter note never cut up jalapeno poppers and rub your eyes. I just did that!!!


There are other places you shouldn't touch either


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

whiterock said:


> There are other places you shouldn't touch either


It was peppers not poppers!!! I've been there done that..


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

geo in mi said:


> I read this like all the Washington D.C. insiders read the latest tell-all scandal book---go to the back page index to see if my name is mentioned. I did, it wasn't, I'm relieved. Back to the garden. No need to read any further.
> 
> 
> 
> geo


Me too but that's okay. To steal a line from a movie, sooner or late I rub everyone the wrong way.

I sure would love to meet a lot of you in a little pot-luck cookout.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> Me too but that's okay. To steal a line from a movie, sooner or late I rub everyone the wrong way.
> 
> I sure would love to meet a lot of you in a little pot-luck cookout.


I can do the ribs.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> I can do the ribs.


Dude, that is what they mean by cultural appropriation. You do brisket


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> Dude, that is what they mean by cultural appropriation. You do brisket


Your right. I'll have to let someone from Kansas City do the ribs.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Your right. I'll have to let someone from Kansas City do the ribs.


Memphis or St Louis too


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I don't like Memphis dry ribs. If ya'll come to the Austin area, we have a couple of good places to eat here. 

Dang it. Now I want to go to Opie's.





__





Opie's Barbecue – Life is Good in Spicewood, TX






opiesbarbecue.com


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> Memphis or St Louis too


Don't forget the Carolinas?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Don't forget the Carolinas?


They do butts


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I thought Boston was famous for butts?


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

HDRider said:


> They do butts


Yes and we do them well!

Those shoulder cuts are great.


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

I think a Zoom meeting would be fun! Then we could meet everyone from all over. 


SBJ


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I don't like Memphis dry ribs.


I do.

The thing about BBQ is the regional differences. I just plain ole like BBQ. I like all the rib styles, I like the mutton and burgoo in KY, the whole pig pickin' and Brunswick stew in the Carolinas, the mustard sauce of SC, the sausage and brisket in TX, I like it all. I don't like repetition. I like variety. I have never had the Alabama white BBQ sauce. 

Did I miss any? Tell me and I will go try it. I love the smell of good wood smoke.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ah zoom, those of us who are dumber than their computers would have problems with that. Unfortunately I am dumber than my computer.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Don't forget the Carolinas?


Lexington!!!


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I would love to visit Texas, Alice. If people want to look at fall leaves (overrated but), come to Vermont!


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

TripleD said:


> Lexington!!!


Eastern!!!


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I don't like Memphis dry ribs. If ya'll come to the Austin area, we have a couple of good places to eat here.
> 
> Dang it. Now I want to go to Opie's.
> 
> ...


Franklins.....
Im going to try to pm you tonight! 🙂


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> I have never had the Alabama white BBQ sauce.
> I love the smell of good wood smoke.


I like the Alabama white BBQ sauce, but it seems to be hit or miss with others I know.
Wood smoke is aromatherapy. There is no bad mood that can survive a camp fire or a hog over hickory smoke.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

mreynolds said:


> I can do the ribs.


If it's anything other than dry rub, I'm sorry, but we just can't be friends.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

altair said:


> I would love to visit Texas, Alice. If people want to look at fall leaves (overrated but), come to Vermont!


I’ll take some of that maple syrup too. I’ve tried about 10-12 different local (Wisconsin) made bottles, and it just ain’t the same.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

67drake said:


> I’ll take some of that maple syrup too. I’ve tried about 10-12 different local (Wisconsin) made bottles, and it just ain’t the same.


Not the same thing but mom made 34 quarts of grape jelly yesterday. It came off her vines. Not bad at 75!!!


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

67drake said:


> I’ll take some of that maple syrup too. I’ve tried about 10-12 different local (Wisconsin) made bottles, and it just ain’t the same.


Absolutely! 

We don't have much for sugar maples at my house, but I've been wanting to try tapping soft/swamp maples which we have more in abundance. Future project!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

SLFarmMI said:


> If it's anything other than dry rub, I'm sorry, but we just can't be friends.


Mine are dry rub. I figure if you want sauce you can add it on the plate.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

TripleD said:


> Lexington!!!


You heathens put vinegar in your cole slaw!


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Hiro said:


> You heathens put vinegar in your cole slaw!


$4.99 a pint at the grocery store!!!


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

TripleD said:


> $4.99 a pint at the grocery store!!!


Please tell me you are quoting vinegar prices.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Hiro said:


> Please tell me you are quoting vinegar prices.


Nope . Red Cole slaw... Step mom makes better...


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Hiro said:


> You heathens put vinegar in your cole slaw!


These folks are famous for their coleslaw.












__





ABOUT | R.O.s BBQ






rosbbq.com






BTW - You piqued my interest. Post your coleslaw recipe. My mom and wife, and KFC, put vinegar in their slaw.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Pretty good in a sandwich too.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

When I first moved to Houston I ordered a BBQ sandwich with slaw on it. Every person in the kitchen came out to see who ordered slaw on their sandwich. I learned not to do that.

When I left Houston for Memphis one of the first places I went was to one of the ubiquitous BBQ places. I ordered slaw on the side. As I lifted the lid of my bun to put the slaw on I saw it already had slaw on it. I was home!


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

HDRider said:


> These folks are famous for their coleslaw.
> View attachment 99913
> 
> 
> ...


It is the standard eastern NC recipe sans carrots: Shredded cabbage, dill pickles, Duke's mayo, salt and pepper. 

Something is in the water in western NC that corrupts the most noble hearts. My brother has been living in western NC for 20 something years now and tried to spike my slaw preparation with apple cider vinegar. I have lost him....


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Hiro said:


> dill pickles


There is your vinegar


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> very hard to pick just three!
> it would be fun to have everyone together for a cookout.


We have done that, and met a few HT members. @MullersLaneFarm, @Alice In TX/MO, @tarbe, @nehimama, @ozark_jewels, some other folks who were here but are no more. 

Remarkably, even those who clash on here do very well in person.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Hiro said:


> You heathens put vinegar in your cole slaw!


Nothing wrong with vinegar in slaw.

There are those, I am told, who put _sugar_ in their slaw. Some put sugar in their cornbread! 

Ugh.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

HDRider said:


> They do butts


I did not know until I move to the farm that butts are actually shoulders.

Now I wonder what Sir Mixalot was talking about...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

"The shoulder meat packed into barrels became known as pork butt, and the name stuck."









Pork Shoulder Demystified: Boston Butt Versus Picnic Shoulder


Shopping for pork shoulder can get confusing fast. Learn the difference between Boston butt and picnic shoulder so you never panic at the butcher's counter again.




www.seriouseats.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Pony said:


> Nothing wrong with vinegar in slaw.
> 
> There are those, I am told, who put _sugar_ in their slaw. Some put sugar in their cornbread!
> 
> ...


You need to learn to be more tolerant


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

never heard of Boston butt, grew up 30 minutes outside of Boston.

pissah


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> never heard of Boston butt, grew up 30 minutes outside of Boston.
> 
> pissah


We like to smoke 'em, pull 'em and eat 'em


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> never heard of Boston butt, grew up 30 minutes outside of Boston.
> 
> pissah



Because everyone in Boston is one?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

HDRider said:


> You need to learn to be more tolerant


Pft. 

You need to learn to not judge me.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Pony said:


> Pft.
> 
> You need to learn to not judge me.


Sorry - That is what I do. 

Cornbread comes in many shapes and flavors. If a person condemns one kind of cornbread over another, out of tradition or even personal taste and then goes on to ostracize another's choice in cornbread I have to judge that person as some kind of cornbread bigot.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

HDRider said:


> Sorry - That is what I do.
> 
> Cornbread comes in many shapes and flavors. If a person condemns one kind of cornbread over another, out of tradition or even personal taste and then goes on to ostracize another's choice in cornbread I have to judge that person as some kind of cornbread bigot.


Corn bread with sugar is incorrectly labeled.

If there is sugar in it, then it is corn CAKE. 

I'm not a bigot. I demand TRUTH IN CORNBREAD!!!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I went to highschool with a guy named Cornbread. I was a sophmore and he was a senior. He wasn't not a pleasant fellow. He had a little brother in my class that was called corncake. He was annoying but I knew better than to flick his ears.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Pony said:


> Corn bread with sugar is incorrectly labeled.
> 
> If there is sugar in it, then it is corn CAKE.
> 
> I'm not a bigot. I demand TRUTH IN CORNBREAD!!!


I actually call cornbread of that style cake-like. 

One normally thinks of cake as being made from flour. This style of cornbread with cheese, peppers, onions, mildly sweetened, still deserves to fall under the proud heritage of cornbread. 

Don't let me catch you dissing hoecakes. 

Dialogue is all that is required to resolve our differences.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> I went to highschool with a guy named Cornbread. I was a sophmore and he was a senior. He wasn't not a pleasant fellow. He had a little brother in my class that was called corncake. He was annoying but I knew better than to flick his ears.


You sure it wasn't Corn Pop


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

your joke about the Boston butt is right on @mreynolds


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> You sure it wasn't Corn Pop


Nope, I never knew any Corn Pops. The elder Corn Bread soon after graduation set up his first business doing pharmaceutical sales from a rental house. I believe he also dabbled in guns sales such as you are interested in.
Like Corn Pop, he also could make your leg hair raise up.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

mreynolds said:


> Don't forget the Carolinas?


Yumm. Carolina bbq for me please. The more vinegar the better.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Yumm. Carolina bbq for me please. The more vinegar the better.


Try Wicker's if you come around SE MO or NE AR

*Wicker's Original*






Products


Products Wicker’s Original Wicker’s original taste great on pork, chicken, fish, and more. Our most popular flavor, Wicker’s original has been around since 1947. Wicker’s Black Label Wicker’s Black Label compliments beef and other red meats. It is primarily soy based. Wicker’s Hickory Wicker’s...




www.wickersbbq.com














Amazon.com : Wickers Sauce Original BBQ, 24-Ounce (Pack of 2) : Barbecue Sauces : Grocery & Gourmet Food


Amazon.com : Wickers Sauce Original BBQ, 24-Ounce (Pack of 2) : Barbecue Sauces : Grocery & Gourmet Food



www.amazon.com





Amazon is $8.50, and Walmart is $3 in the store


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

HDRider said:


> I actually call cornbread of that style cake-like.
> 
> One normally thinks of cake as being made from flour. This style of cornbread with cheese, peppers, onions, mildly sweetened, still deserves to fall under the proud heritage of cornbread.
> 
> ...


Dialogue and a pan of corn bread. And yes, I do have a recipe that calls for hot peppers, cheese, onion, bacon grease.... AND NO SUGAR. 

just sayin'...


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Pony said:


> Dialogue and a pan of corn bread. And yes, I do have a recipe that calls for hot peppers, cheese, onion, bacon grease.... AND NO SUGAR.
> 
> just sayin'...


Mexican cornbread.....mmmm.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Hiro said:


> You heathens put vinegar in your cole slaw!


As do I, but you’d never know it by tasting! Between the oil, Mayo and sugar the vinegar disappears.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Cole slaw is cabbage, vinegar, sugar and ketchup. Maybe some salt and pepper.

That other stuff is cabbage with mayonnaise. Ick.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Cole slaw is cabbage, vinegar, sugar and ketchup. Maybe some salt and pepper.
> 
> That other stuff is cabbage with mayonnaise. Ick.


Cabbage?!? What a novel idea!


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Cole slaw is cabbage, vinegar, sugar and ketchup. Maybe some salt and pepper.
> 
> That other stuff is cabbage with mayonnaise. Ick.


I am a pilgrim in an unholy land.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Hiro said:


> I am a pilgrim in an unholy land.


Just get an acquired taste. I didn't use to like turnip greens but with cured ham I have made it!!!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Cole slaw is cabbage, vinegar, sugar and ketchup. Maybe some salt and pepper.
> 
> That other stuff is cabbage with mayonnaise. Ick.


*KETCHUP?????* What kind of heathen puts ketchup in cole slaw????

Just kidding, never heard of it but I don't eat the stuff anyway.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> *KETCHUP?????* What kind of heathen puts ketchup in cole slaw????
> 
> Just kidding, never heard of it but I don't eat the stuff anyway.


If I see ketchup in cole slaw I will think someone cut a finger off in there or something. Then I will spend most of that time looking for the finger.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> If I see ketchup in cole slaw I will think someone cut a finger off in there or something. Then I will spend most of that time looking for the finger.


And be most concerned when you don't find it


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I used to go to this big church for lunch on Thursdays that served the bestest Cajun food. It was a giant buffet of Louisan delight. They had a big, thick slice of corn bread for 75 cents. It went great with the meal. It had sugar in it. I liked it so much that I paid for it, even though they had free baguettes on each of the tables.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

HDRider said:


> They do butts


Is this what the patting butts thread is about?


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Speaking of cornbread and sugar, my wife picked this up today. Jeez. Have some cornbread with your sugar?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

poppy said:


> Is this what the patting butts thread is about?


No, you rub those butts.




67drake said:


> Speaking of cornbread and sugar, my wife picked this up today. Jeez. Have some cornbread with your sugar?


That requires a vomit smiley.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

That requires a vomit smiley.
[/QUOTE]
Tell me about it. I like my cornbread….corny


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

mreynolds said:


> If I see ketchup in cole slaw I will think someone cut a finger off in there or something. Then I will spend most of that time looking for the finger.


Won't be kosher, either.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Now I want smoked hocks and white beans with cornbread. 
And a side of slaw.😋


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

67drake said:


> Speaking of cornbread and sugar, my wife picked this up today. Jeez. Have some cornbread with your sugar?
> View attachment 100037
> View attachment 100038


That is an abomination and a slur on the good name of cornbread. And, if you need a mix to make something as simple as cornbread, just sad.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I can't make good cornbread. My grandma made great cornbread but even using her recipe it just doesn't turn out right. Mine is always hard and dry.

It's been years since I've had good cornbread. Now I want some bean soup and cornbread. I'll pass on the slaw.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Pony said:


> Corn bread with sugar is incorrectly labeled.
> 
> If there is sugar in it, then it is corn CAKE.
> 
> I'm not a bigot. I demand TRUTH IN CORNBREAD!!!


You beat me to it!

I tell Kathy when she makes cornbread, I want it to taste like CAKE!

So, I will call it Corncake from now on, in your honor!


----------

